# FRANCE - UEFA EURO 2016



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

[dailymotion]x11a7ke_presentation-du-logo-de-l-euro-2016-en-france_sport?start=1#.Ucrgzpx1YWo[/dailymotion]

[dailymotion]x181lhc_en-2016-paris-a-rendez-vous-avec-le-football_sport[/dailymotion]



> "Tout arrive en France", wrote François de La Rochefoucauld. Crossroads of Europe, bordering seven countries or eight watching the other side of the Channel, the Hexagon has long been the lungs of Europe. Many philosophical, cultural and artistic movements are born of this great melting pot that is France.


----------

